# An ancient Confession of Faith



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 4, 2007)

Extracts from
The History of the Evangelical Churches of the Valleys of Piemont
by Samuel Morland (London, 1658).

[Morland was commissioned by Oliver Cromwell to give aid
to the Waldenses and to research their history.
Original spellings have been preserved.]





After all the authentick proofs that have been alledged to make good the Antiquity of the Evangelical Churches in the Valleys of Piemont, even from the time of the Apostles, if there yet remains any scruple in the mind of the Christian Reader concerning this Truth, their own Language in their Confessions of Faith from time to time, which I have here inserted in the following Form, will easily discover whether they be Jews or Galileans, the true seed of Abraham, or a counterfeit generation. For, if they have the Doctrine of the Prophets and Apostles of Jesus Christ, then they are the true successors and the legitimate Children of Abraham, for as much as they have the Faith of Abraham, Rom. 4. and 9. and 11. as Gregory Nazianzen observes in his Oration, in magnum Athanasium.


An ancient Confession of Faith of the Waldenses, Copied
out of certain Manuscripts, bearing date Anno Dom.
1120. That is to say, near 400 years before the
time of either Calvin or Luther.


Article 1.

We believe and firmly hold all that which is contained in the twelve Articles of the Symbol, which is called the Apostles' Creed, accounting for Heresie whatsoever is disagreeing, and not consonant to the said 12 Articles.


Article 2.

We do believe that there is one God, Father, Son, & Holy Ghost.


Article 3.

We acknowledg for the holy Canonical Scriptures, the Books of the holy Bible. The Books of Moses called Genesis, Exodus, Leviticus, Numbers, Deuteronomy, Joshua, Judges, Ruth, 1st Samuel, 2nd of Samuel, 1st of Kings, 2nd of Kings, 1st Chronicles, 2nd Chronicles, Ezra, Nehemiah, Esther, Job, Psalms. The Proverbs of Solomon, Ecclesiastes, or the Preacher, The Song of Solomon, The Prophesies of Isaiah, and Jeremiah. The Lamentations of Jeremiah. Ezekiel, Daniel, Hosea, Joel, Amos, Obadiah, Jonas, Micah, Nahum, Habakkuk, Zephaniah, Haggai, Zechariah, Malachi.

Here follow the Books Apocryphal, which are not received of the Hebrews. But we reade them (as saith St. Hierome in his Prologue to the Proverbs) for the instruction of the People, not to confirm the Authority of the Doctrine of the Church: 2nd Esdras, 3d Esdras, Tobit, Judith, Wisdom, Ecclesiasticus, Baruch, with the Epistle of Jeremiah, Esther from the tenth Chapter to the end, The Song of the three Children in the Fornace, The History of Susanna, The History of the Dragon, 1 Maccabes, 2 Maccabes, 3 Maccabes.

Here follow the Books of the New Testament: The Gospels according to Matthew, Mark, Luke, and John, The Acts of the Apostles, The Epistle of Paul to the Romans, 1 Corinthians, 2 Corinthians, Galatians, Ephesians, Philippians, Colossians, 1 Thessalonians, 2 Thessalonians, 1 Timothy, 2 Timothy, Titus, Philemon, The Epistle to the Hebrews, The Epistle of James, The first Epistle of Peter, The second Epistle of Peter, The first Epistle of John, The second Epistle of John, The third Epistle of John, The Epistle of Jude, The Revelation of John.


Article 4.

The Books above-said teach this, That there is one God, Almighty, all wise, and all good, who has made all things by his goodness, For he formed Adam in his own image and likeness, but that by the envy of the Devil, and the disobedience of the said Adam, sin has entred into the World, and that we are Sinners in Adam and by Adam.


Article 5.

That Christ was promised to our Fathers who received the Law, that so knowing by the Law their sin, unrighteousness and insufficiency, they might desire the coming of Christ, to satisfie for their sins, and accomplish the Law by himself.


Article 6.

That Christ was born in the time appointed by God the Father. That is to say, in the time when all iniquity abounded, and not for the cause of good works, for all were Sinners; but that he might shew us grace and mercy, as being faithfull.


Article 7.

That Christ is our life, truth, peace, and righteousness, as also our Pastour, Advocate, Sacrifice, and Priest, who died for the salvation of all those that believe, and is risen for our justification.


Article 8.

In like manner, we firmly hold, that there is no other Mediatour and Advocate with God the Father, save onely Jesus Christ. And as for the Virgin Mary, that she was holy, humble, and full of grace; and in like manner do we believe concerning all the other Saints, that being in Heaven they wait for the Resurrection of their Bodies at the Day of Judgment.


Article 9.

We believe that after this life, there are onely two places, the one for the saved, and the other for the damned, the which two places we call Paradise and Hell, absolutely denying that Purgatory invented by Antichrist and forged contrary to the truth.


Article 10.

We have always accounted as an unspeakable abomination before God, all those Inventions of men, namely, the Feasts and the Vigils of Saints, the Water which they call holy. As likewise to abstain from flesh upon certain Days, and the like; but especially their Masses.


Article 11.

We esteem for an abomination and as Anti-Christian, all those humane Inventions which are a trouble or prejudice to the Liberty of the Spirit.


Article 12

We do believe that the Sacraments are signs of the holy thing, or visible forms of the invisible grace, accounting it good that the faithfull sometimes use the said signs or visible forms, if it may be done. However, we believe and hold, that the above-said faithfull may be saved without receiving the signs aforesaid, in case they have no place nor any means to use them.


Article 13.

We acknowledg no other Sacrament but Baptism and the Lords Supper.


Article 14.

We ought to honour the secular powers, by subjection, ready obedience, and paying of Tributes.


* * * * *



[The following is taken from the Waldensian catechism for the instruction of their youth, and bears about the same date as the above––as Morland says, "several hundreds of years before either Calvin or Luther."]



Minister. What is that which thou believest concerning the Holy Church?

Answer. I say, that the Church is considered two manner of ways, the one Substantially, and the other Ministerially. As it is considered Substantially, by the Holy Catholick Church is meant all the Elect of God, from the beginning of the World to the end, by the grace of God through the merit of Christ, gathered together by the Holy Spirit, and fore-ordained to eternal life; the number and names of whom are known to him alone who has elected them; and in this Church remains none who is reprobate; but the Church, as it is considered according to the truth of the ministry, is the company of the Ministers of Christ, together with the People committed to their Charge, using the Ministry, by Faith, Hope, and Charity.

http://www.covenantbc.com/


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the post brother. Interesting stuff.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 4, 2007)

Sounds like the Waldenses held to the regulative principle; I wonder if they would be having special services the next couple of days?
Also from the catechism (from [FONT=&quot]_The Waldenses: Sketches of The Evangelical Christians of the Valleys of Piedmont _[Philadelphia: Presbyterian Board of Publication, 1853] 378):[/FONT]Catechism of the Ancient Waldenses for the instruction of their Youth, composed in the 13th century.
Min. By what mark knowest thou the false ministers?
Ans. By their fruits; by their blindness; by their evil works; by their perverse doctrines, and by their undue administration of the sacraments.
Min. Whereby knowest thou their blindness?
Ans. When not knowing the truth, which necessarily appertains to salvation, they observe human inventions as ordinances of God. Of whom is verified what Isaiah says, and which is alleged by our Lord Jesus Christ, Matt. 15., “This people honor me with their lips, but their heart is far from me. But in vain they do worship me, teaching for doctrines the commandments of men.”​


Blueridge reformer said:


> Extracts from
> The History of the Evangelical Churches of the Valleys of Piemont
> by Samuel Morland (London, 1658).
> snip
> ...


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for posting that. 

I thoroughly enjoyed reading it.


----------

